# Coilover & Suspension Madness 2018 @ EuroCollective - KW, ST, Solo-Werks & More



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Coilover & Suspension Madness 2018 @ eurocollective*

*The staff at eurocollective are proud to offer you the best pricing on all the suspension options we carry such as KW Automotive, ST, Solo-Werks, EuroCollective, 034 Motorsport, Whiteline & more! Stay tuned to this tread as it will constantly be updated with new suspension options as we get them! We are a full like distributor for KW and ST so if you have a non Euro car, feel free to send us a message with your vehicle info and we can help you out!*

*EuroCollective Coilover Kits

Designed for enthusiasts based on our own driving experience, the EuroCollective coilover kits are great for daily driven vehicles looking to get rid of unsightly wheel gap while retaining a great ride comfort.

Featuring:*
EC Spec Twin Tube Low Pressure Gas Dampers
Optimized Spring Rates for Sporty Handling
Gold Zinc Plated dampers for high resistance to corrosion
Great ride and handling for daily driven vehicles!
Includes adjustment wrenches
2 year limited warranty against manufacture defects

*Click here to order EuroCollective Coilovers - MK4 Golf/Jetta/New Beetle 2WD*

*Click here to order EuroCollective Coilovers - VW MK4 Jetta WAGON*



















*Solo Werks S1 Coilovers MSRP $599+shipping - eurocollective price from $499 shipped! (lower 48 states)*

*Solo Werks S1 Coilover System Highlights:*

Gold Plated Housings for superb corrosion resistance
Black anodized spring perches - double lock ring design
Platform Specific Spring Rates and Matched Valving
Front 35-65mm (1.4-2.5") Lowering Range
Rear 35-70mm (1.4-2.75") Lowering Range
3 year Limited Warranty
Individual replacement parts available

*The Solo Werks S1 coilovers are setup like a Factory Sport Suspension - a great balance between handling and ride comfort - with the added bonus of threaded bodies enabling you to personalize the lowering to your tastes! We have sold literally hundreds of these systems across multiple platforms and brands with extremely happy customers!

Click here to order Solo Werks Coilovers - VW MK4 Golf/Jetta/New Beetle 2WD

Click here to order Solo Werks Coilovers - VW MK4 Jetta WAGON
**Please contact us for Jetta S (50mm) & cars with rear torsion beam suspension*



















*$$$PM FOR QUOTE!!!! - ST Coilover kit MSRP $999.99+Shipping - eurocollective price PM FOR QUOTE$$$*

*ST X Height Adjustable Coilover Highlights:*

Optimally adjusted, sporty and comfortable Tuning
TÜV-tested lowering range
Galvanized Threaded Strut Bodies
Individually height adjustable
Twin Tube Dampers
High-quality components for long life
Optimally adjusted, sporty and comfortable Tuning
Comprehensive documentation for ease of use
5 Year Warranty
Made In Germany
Spanner Wrench(s)*
Installation Instructions*
Owners Pack inc decals & adjusters*
High Quality Packaging
* (Contents may vary dependent on vehicle design)

*ST XTA Height & Rebound Adjustable Coilover Highlights:*

Latest damping technology for maximum longevity
Reduced system friction for effective damping adjustment
Individual lowering within the TÜV-tested adjustment range
Front and rear axle (when possible) with thread adjustment
Galvanized coilover struts with additional coating for an optimized corrosion protection
Complete solution with adjustable spring plate, race spring system and bumpers with dust protection
Aluminum adjustable uniball top mounts (when possible)
Scaled camber adjustment (optionally also caster)
Externally adjustable damping
High-quality components for long life
Optimally adjusted, sporty and comfortable Tuning
Comprehensive documentation for ease of use
5 Year Warranty
Made In Germany
Spanner Wrench(s)*
Installation Instructions*
Owners Pack inc decals & adjusters*
High Quality Packaging
* (Contents may vary dependent on vehicle design)

*ST X Coilover Kit - Height Adjustable - $849.99 
ST XTA Coilover Kit - Height Adjustable & Rebound Adjustable - $1449.49
ST Sport Springs - from $254.99
ST Sport Shock Sets - from $424.99
ST Sport Shock/Spring Kits - from $637.48*
***IM or email [email protected] for the best pricing!***

*The ST's are produced by KW as their entry level brand (think VW=ST to Audi=KW), and use the same tuning, shock absorbers and springs, but have a heavy gold zinc plating for corrosion resistance and a five year warranty. They are a great setup for those of you looking for a bit more aggressive handling than the Solo Werks (ie stiffer than the Solo's).*










*$$$PM FOR QUOTE!!!! - KW Coilovers Variant 1, Variant 2, Variant 3, Street Comfort, Clubsport & More - MSRP Starting at $1499+shipping - eurocollective price PM FOR QUOTE$$$*

*KW Coilover Highlights*

Options for Preset Dampening, Rebound Adjustable, Rebound and Compression adjustable Shocks/Dampers
Individually height adjustable
TÜV-tested lowering range
Stainless Steel Construction
High-quality components for long life
Comprehensive documentation for ease of use
Lifetime Warranty!!!!
Made In Germany
***IM or email [email protected] for the best pricing & options!***

The KW kits are the top of the line units on the market, with dampening options to fit almost every need. KW is the only company on the market that their primary function is Coilover systems (i.e. they do not offer exhausts, or wheels, or grills). They are the also the only company that has their own in house 7 post chassis dyno to properly setup a vehicle from not only their engineers personal preference, but from a vehicle harmonic/dynamic perspective.










We offer the full line of 034 Motorsport strut mounts, control arms, sway bars and all their other suspension components. Email us for a quote [email protected]

*PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote on KW or ST Suspensions PM or email [email protected] us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*ST Coilover Tech*










*For a quote on KW or ST Suspensions PM or email [email protected] us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its tax time! For the best prices PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

* KW V3 Coilovers
Rebound and compression damping adjustable damper technology
Stainless steel technology "inox-line"
Individual, continuous lowering
TÜV-tested adjustment range
High quality components for a long life
Complete documentation for an easy handling
Adjustable rebound damping with 16 exact clicks
Adjustable compression damping with 12 exact clicks
Unique, independent from each other working damping force adjustment
Lifetime Warranty










For the best prices PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For the best prices PM or email [email protected] with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you for the orders & inquires, keep em coming! All orders placed after 12 pacific time today (Friday) will ship out on Monday. 

Don't forget, if you are looking for the best price on KW, ST, Solo Werks, send us an IM or email [email protected] with the info below:

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Found a lower price? Let us know we will match or beat it! 

Have a safe and great weekend! *


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*If you are looking for the best price on KW, ST, Solo Werks, send us an IM or email [email protected] with the info below:

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Found a lower price? Let us know we will match or beat it! *


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*ST Coilover Mail-in Rebate - March 1st to April 30th

ST X - height adjustable - $150 back
ST XTA - height & rebound adjustable - $250 back

The annual ST coilover mail-in rebate starts March 1st - Both import & domestic!

For the best price please IM or send an email to [email protected] with the following information:

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We are off to a great start with the ST factory rebate! All orders placed over the weekend ship today!

The ST Coilover Mail-in Rebate - March 1st to April 30th

ST X - height adjustable - $150 back
ST XTA - height & rebound adjustable (limited applications) - $250 back

Please IM or send an email to [email protected] with the following information for the lowest price!

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you everyone for the orders & inquiries! Keep 'em coming! 

The ST Coilover Mail-in Rebate - March 1st to April 30th

ST X - height adjustable - $150 back
ST XTA - height & rebound adjustable (limited applications) - $250 back

Please IM or send an email to [email protected] with the following information for the lowest price!

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Kits are going out the door, great time to take advantage of the ST coilover mail in rebate - Save up to $250! Valid until April 30th

For a quote on KW or ST Suspensions PM or email [email protected] us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

* Just under one month left to take advantage of the ST factory mail-in rebate! Get up to $250 back! Offer is good until April 30th.

For a quote please IM or send an email to [email protected] with the following information for the lowest price!

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

*Click here to download the ST Mail In Rebate Form*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*ONLY 19 days left to take advantage of the ST Coilover factory mail-in rebate! Get up to $250 back! Offer is good until April 30th

For a quote please IM or send an email to [email protected] with the following information for the lowest price!

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

*Click here to download the ST Mail In Rebate Form*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*ONLY 4 days left to take advantage of the ST Coilover factory mail-in rebate! Get up to $250 back! Offer is good until April 30th

For a quote please IM or send an email to [email protected] with the following information for the lowest price!

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

*Click here to download the ST Mail In Rebate Form*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We are currently having a sale on in-stock KW Coilovers, For the best prices PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*All In-stock KW Coilovers are on SALE! For the best prices PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!
*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*All In-stock KW Coilovers are on SALE! For the best prices on KW, ST or Solo Werks, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!
*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*All In-stock KW Coilovers are on SALE! For the best prices on KW, ST or Solo Werks, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!
*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*All In-stock KW Coilovers are on SALE! For the best prices on KW, ST or Solo Werks, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!
*

*Here is a photo of the ClubSport kit for the TT RS for your viewing pleasure! *


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Solo Werks coilovers are back in-stock! 

For the best prices on KW, ST or Solo Werks, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hit us up for the best prices on KW, ST or Solo Werks, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote please IM or send an email to [email protected] with the following information for the lowest price!

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hit us up for the best prices on KW, ST or Solo Werks, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*


----------

